# Program sat-nav activation is possible



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi guys, long reading this forum and decided to share some good news on my first topic here.

I know the sat-nav retrofit is long awaited feature (for me it was too) and turned out it is totally possible to enable sat-nav with programm activation only! When ordering my TT I have opted in for Connectivity package (no tech pack) as it clearly stated that sat-nav retrofit will be possible in summer 2016 (7UH preparation for navigation), and I was reassured by my dealership that it will be. Summer passed and I have contacted the dealership again and after some struggle they said that they have contacted germany directly and they said that sat-nav retrofit is not (and will not be) available for my car. They failed to explain what 'Preparation for navigation' means and only option they suggested is to completely replace head unit with the one that has sat-nav installed (£2000+).

So I went to google and contacted several local retrofitters, some of them offered the same solution but a bit cheaper (£1200 - £1400), but one of them said that they can do sat-nav for only £800 without replacing anything if my car has 7UH Preparation for navigation, and it is not the latest model (I suspect not the 2017 model year). And that is what they did. Master who was doing the activation said that everything that is needed for navigation is already in the car - the software, HDD for maps etc., except for the map data itself.

Sat-nav is totally identical to the one that goes from factory, except that I do not have Audi Connect features. Unfortunately I am not from the UK, but from Russia, and I guess no one will travel here just to enable sat-nav, but still wanted to share this news with you - if it is possible here, then it should be possible in the UK too


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> Hi guys, long reading this forum and decided to share some good news on my first topic here.
> 
> I know the sat-nav retrofit is long awaited feature (for me it was too) and turned out it is totally possible to enable sat-nav with programm activation only! When ordering my TT I have opted in for Connectivity package (no tech pack) as it clearly stated that sat-nav retrofit will be possible in summer 2016 (7UH preparation for navigation), and I was reassured by my dealership that it will be. Summer passed and I have contacted the dealership again and after some struggle they said that they have contacted germany directly and they said that sat-nav retrofit is not (and will not be) available for my car. They failed to explain what 'Preparation for navigation' means and only option they suggested is to completely replace head unit with the one that has sat-nav installed (£2000+).
> 
> ...


In the UK and my dealer stated they could retro fit it for £1400 but as I was in there buying the car i asked if you got connect with that, they were trying to sell me a car without the tech pack, he said no so why would I spend that when I could just spec it with connect for a similar price??? He couldn't answer me. Lol


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

waynej46 said:


> In the UK and my dealer stated they could retro fit it for £1400 but as I was in there buying the car i asked if you got connect with that, they were trying to sell me a car without the tech pack, he said no so why would I spend that when I could just spec it with connect for a similar price??? He couldn't answer me. Lol


Haha lol! My guess that for £1400 thay will replace the whole head unit in car - I got several similar quotes. But it is possible with coding only. Also I think that £800 is a bit high for program only, but TT are very rare here so competition among retrofitters is almost zero.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

A pic or video of it working would be good.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> A pic or video of it working would be good.


Absolutely identical to the nav from factory. I can zoom out to earth view, if I zoom in it got nice 3d overlay, POIs, voice recognition etc.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine is 2017 model. If one of the aftermarket guys in the U.K. Gets it sorted for £800 they will
Have a few customers.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

So where did you get it done?


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Also has anyone tried just fitting one of these as an alternative?

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...54021&category=9887&pm=1&ds=0&t=1474134056226


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Replace the MMI unit was obvious, but I think a car without navi, shouldn't have the GPS, it can't be just a replacement or a simple activation


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Replace the MMI unit was obvious, but I think a car without navi, shouldn't have the GPS, it can't be just a replacement or a simple activation


But it is if you have fitted 7UH Preparation for navigation, MMI Touch and steering wheel with Nav button... I do not know details about the activation itself, all I know is that they have not toched anything in my car except for the software, and it took them 1 hour to activate and 6-7 hours to download and install map data (they said it was around 40Gb)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ok now I get it..cars ready already have gps at this point..
yep standard maps are big!! MMI has 64GB hdd


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah, the key is Connectivity package - it is not currently present in the UK configurator (looks like it is included as standard) but I think it was there. If it was specced then car already has sat-nav, it is just not activated.

The funny thing is that when I have enquired my Audi dealer about the sat-nav retrofit they said that I do not even have the HDD for maps data... :roll:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

are you able to know to them what they did more specifically?!
obviously they won't say the exact coding but maybe talking you can understand better where we can check..
or if you have the vcds, a scan of some unit would be appreciated..


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> Yeah, the key is Connectivity package - it is not currently present in the UK configurator (looks like it is included as standard) but I think it was there. If it was specced then car already has sat-nav, it is just not activated.
> 
> The funny thing is that when I have enquired my Audi dealer about the sat-nav retrofit they said that I do not even have the HDD for maps data... :roll:


Shaninnik, are you saying the 'Connectivity package' is part of the 2017 MY, 'as standard' or not please? This is re: your earlier comment about your upgrading agent saying that the retrofit was unavailable for 2017 MY cars?

Many thanks...


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't think I can get more details from them - I have already tried while I was there. The only other think I know is that they currently can't do that in the newer cars, possibly there were some changes in the MY2017. Mine was manufactured in Feb 2016, I had virtual cockpit software updated by the dealer couple of weeks ago, and it was OK for them. Currently I dont have vcds, but I was going to purchase it sooner or later...I guess it is time now  Will try to purchase it this week and will be able to do a scan of whatever you need.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

richarnold said:


> Shaninnik, are you saying the 'Connectivity package' is part of the 2017 MY, 'as standard' or not please? This is re: your earlier comment about your upgrading agent saying that the retrofit was unavailable for 2017 MY cars?
> 
> Many thanks...


It was just a guess for the UK configuration as it already starts with the upgraded steering wheel and MMI touch - which are part of Connectivity package in other countries.

Yeah, they said that they can not do it on newer cars yet (but may be able in future). Something with the coding and software version.


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Many thanks, Shaninnik. I guess this will be a popular upgrade for at least some. It will be interesting to see further details if and when you can provide an update, thanks


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Just doesn't make any sense! My car is a Sep 2015 build, Comfort and sound, but no tech pack. Apparently comes with Nav Prep according my My Audi. So surely changing the MMI will work?


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Shaninnik said:


> richarnold said:
> 
> 
> > Shaninnik, are you saying the 'Connectivity package' is part of the 2017 MY, 'as standard' or not please? This is re: your earlier comment about your upgrading agent saying that the retrofit was unavailable for 2017 MY cars?
> ...


My dealer was trying to sell me a brand new one being transported to the UK without tech pack when he said that they can do a SOFTWARE update and add nav to it but wouldn't have connect for £1400. 
It was because this particular car had the 20" alloys I wanted. Glad I went for a different one with the tech pack but standard 19" S line alloys now.
Just to add this was a week ago so he was talking about the newer cars and it was Audi in Hull if you wanted to talk to them. If you do let me know if they change their minds andI'll know it was just lip service to all me a car


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you waynej46.... I guess my thinking was that the technology package was a little steep at order but the mention of the addition of satnav as an after market option sounded tempting. At £800 or less I'd be interested but I'm happy to wait a while to see how things develop? Thanks again...


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

waynej46 said:


> My dealer was trying to sell me a brand new one being transported to the UK without tech pack when he said that they can do a SOFTWARE update and add nav to it but wouldn't have connect for £1400.
> It was because this particular car had the 20" alloys I wanted. Glad I went for a different one with the tech pack but standard 19" S line alloys now.
> Just to add this was a week ago so he was talking about the newer cars and it was Audi in Hull if you wanted to talk to them. If you do let me know if they change their minds andI'll know it was just lip service to all me a car


I always thought that £1400 (and other similar priced retrofits offered here) were hardware updates. 1400 for software only without Connect is a steal!



JCS_AutoID said:


> Just doesn't make any sense! My car is a Sep 2015 build, Comfort and sound, but no tech pack. Apparently comes with Nav Prep according my My Audi. So surely changing the MMI will work?


I am not an expert, just speculations based on what I have heard from the person who did activation on my car. I think you should have 7UH in your options (data) sticker in your service manual if your car is sat-nav ready.


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

I really really want sat nav activated :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## krittapat (Apr 28, 2017)

Where did you get it done? I really really want to do my car as well.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a satnav retrofit unit for sale if anyone is interested.

Planned to fit it but the car is going back to Audi in a few months now.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-M...051250A-/253064414387?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

SatNav can be activated on most of the TT. All depends of the headunit part number


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

JCS_AutoID said:


> I have a satnav retrofit unit for sale if anyone is interested.
> 
> Planned to fit it but the car is going back to Audi in a few months now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-M...051250A-/253064414387?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


Hi,
Out of interest, your advert contravenes distance selling regulations!
You are not allowed to put that you won't accept returns.
As a business seller - a customer may return goods for a full refund under DSR.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was speaking to someone at AUK yesterday and they were telling me some Audi dealer cars are being targeted for break-ins and having there NAV units removed/stolen.

No idea how they know which ones have nav, but be warned.
Audi should have secured the units with a mutli device security protocol (like the immobiliser) and linked them to the chassis number and maybe an online activation check at start up.


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Audi should have secured the units with a mutli device security protocol (like the immobiliser) and linked them to the chassis number and maybe an online activation check at start up.


It works that way. Headunits have their own serial numbers and they are also coded to the VIN. But the code has already been cracked. Now no need to code it online to get it working. Off course its not widely available for everyone


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I was speaking to someone at AUK yesterday and they were telling me some Audi dealer cars are being targeted for break-ins and having there NAV units removed/stolen.
> 
> No idea how they know which ones have nav, but be warned..


I've seen scams before where an accomplice comes round a day or so before and "enquires" about one or two cars at the dealership.


----------



## Coen (Sep 17, 2017)

There is no need to retrofit the whole unit. As it has been said in a _Connectivity Package_, there is an update in an Audi shop. I had been looking for this for a while, but yesterday I finally succeeded. It is a little bit pricey for a softwere update, though. 
Link:
https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...n-8s0063192-9?category=8051:904_ASOS:Category


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tetbury Audi will activate the navigation and they throw in the map data free of charge.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

Do you know how much they charge at Tetbury? Have you had it activated as i am quite interested in having it done.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

My cars been in since Tuesday having the satnav activated, they said it would take about 30 minutes so I'm glad I said I needed a courtesy car.

They had to drive to another branch so they could recalibrate the matrix led, picking it up in the morning.

They're also replacing the boot handle as that had stopped working.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Coen said:


> There is no need to retrofit the whole unit. As it has been said in a _Connectivity Package_, there is an update in an Audi shop. I had been looking for this for a while, but yesterday I finally succeeded. It is a little bit pricey for a softwere update, though.
> Link:
> https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...n-8s0063192-9?category=8051:904_ASOS:Category


Its pricey alright.
I paid 600 EUR or was it 800 EUR for this SD card with activation codes (it was the software code for activation plus the 2016 maps) for my Audi 2012 A1 TFSI.

It almost everywhere costs more to /retrofit/buy an option that allows for future installation than to just opt in for the navigation from the start. But at least be happy that its possible.  
I was very satisfied with mine on A1.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Success now have navi retrofitted and all activated at tetbury audi. They were by far the cheapest. If you have matrix lights they need recalibration to complete the Audi retrofit.

I've done the google maps vcds coding with my phone as a hotspot and activated traffic sign recognition.


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

What model year is your car and what did they charge ?


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

MY16 TTS with nav prep. 1.5k with the latest maps.


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Cool. Picking up my mk3 tomorrow so will look into it. Should be done by the end of the day


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

Haha I was just about to say "i know a guy on Facebook who can do this". Let me know how it goes buddy!


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

You see... small word lol.

Sure. Shouldn't take long to crack it lol


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm a little worried about the whole "If you have matrix lights they need recalibration" My TT comes with matrix lights. Is your TT coming with them or not?


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

I just dont understand why headlights may need recalibration after satnav activation? Anyway... I'll look into it in few hours
Thats my spec so not sure if LEDs means matrix










Regards


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

alex-retro said:


> I just dont understand why headlights may need recalibration after satnav activation? Anyway... I'll look into it in few hours
> Thats my spec so not sure if LEDs means matrix
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
81T is standard LED headlights code - not Matrix LED.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Ohh. Thats cool. At least one problem off my head


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

alex-retro said:


> I just dont understand why headlights may need recalibration after satnav activation? Anyway... I'll look into it in few hours
> Thats my spec so not sure if LEDs means matrix
> 
> Regards


Headlights adapt automatically for left-hand or right-hand traffic.
I assume activating satnav means this functionality is also enabled, as the car now knows where it is.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Omychron said:


> alex-retro said:
> 
> 
> > I just dont understand why headlights may need recalibration after satnav activation? Anyway... I'll look into it in few hours
> ...


I was think that could be the case, pretty smart!


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

alex-retro said:


> I just dont understand why headlights may need recalibration after satnav activation? Anyway... I'll look into it in few hours
> Thats my spec so not sure if LEDs means matrix
> 
> 
> ...


How do you find out what codes your car has?


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

About codes - you can send me your VIN and i will check them all.

Slowly getting somewhere with satnav


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

alex-retro said:


> About codes - you can send me your VIN and i will check them all.
> 
> Slowly getting somewhere with satnav


NICE !!!!


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Your PRs

Removed


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

alex-retro said:


> Your PRs


Cheers! so it says; 
Headlight 8IT LED headlamps
Headlight activation 8K1 Separate daytime running lights
PXC Audi Matrix LED Scheinwerfer...

good chance im gonna have the re-calibration issue then.. 

Keep me updated on your progress!


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Scott2Hotty said:


> alex-retro said:
> 
> 
> > Your PRs
> ...


Recalibrateion isn't an issue. Tetbury audi didn't charge extra. It just took longer as hey had to take it over to swindon audi to calibrate. Both inchcape dealers.


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

rizo9 said:


> Scott2Hotty said:
> 
> 
> > alex-retro said:
> ...


Yeah but I'm looking for Alex to activate my sat nav..not Audi.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

If you ever go to an Audi dealer and they plug it in you run the risk of the unit being bricked. Turning the navi on in the vc and mmi is probably the easy part but actually installing and activating the software is the tricky part.

I would get the local dealer to update your MMI to the latest. When mine was done it went from version 200 something to 884 I think, so there is probably a fair few fixes in there.

There won't be anyway for him to calibrate the matrix lights.


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

rizo9 said:


> If you ever go to an Audi dealer and they plug it in you run the risk of the unit being bricked. Turning the navi on in the vc and mmi is probably the easy part but actually installing and activating the software is the tricky part.
> 
> I would get the local dealer to update your MMI to the latest. When mine was done it went from version 200 something to 884 I think, so there is probably a fair few fixes in there.
> 
> There won't be anyway for him to calibrate the matrix lights.


Matrix issue is a pain if needs calibrated


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

No i wont calibrate matrix for sure. But even if they needs calibrating, it will be defo much much cheaper than £1500 for satnav activation


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

And I'm slowly getting somewhere 



















Hopefully all will be done today. If not than Wednesday for sure.


----------



## NucLeo (Aug 24, 2017)

I got mine activated last week and was charged almost £2000, to replace the MMI unit. The dealer never told me about this option :x There's a sim card slot on the new unit, does that mean Audi connect could somehow be activated?


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Sim slot is mostly for online data.


----------



## krittapat (Apr 28, 2017)

My car is 7UH, do I need to change any hardware? or can activate right away?


----------



## hillsmitt (Nov 18, 2017)

If your car has 7UH 'preparation for navigation' (connectivity package), you'll have all the equipment already installed to retrofit the navigation system.

I used a company called Hazzydayz, they load the maps directly onto your existing MIB without opening the unit and voiding the warranty; it takes about 2 hours for the maps to install. They are by far the cheapest and easiest retrofit available.

Another bonus is they also update the MIB to the latest firmware. Info here: https://www.hazzydayz.com/genuine-audi- ... 8436-p.asp

Hope this helps.


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

All TT MK3 are "satnav ready". All hardware, software and even maps are already there installed from factory. They are just not active.


----------

